# Xanax vs Alcohol



## Holden1971 (Apr 12, 2004)

A few months ago I tried Xanax for the first time. My doctor(I virtually never go to the doctor) gave me Xanax .25. I tried the .25 pills under stressful social situations. It did little to nothing for me. I went back to the doctor a few weeks later to get a physical(I hadn't had one in at least 10 years. I'm 36 btw) and I told him again about my SA. This time he gave me some more Xanax(.5 this time) and Buspar. I don't think the Buspar is doing much for me but that's not what I'm here to talk about. I still had some .25 of Xanax left so I started taking 2 at a time under stressful social situations. I think it helped a little but not as much as I hoped it would. I still have plenty of .5 Xanax left but I try not to take it unless I really have to. The most amount of Xanax that I've ever taken at one time is .5. It relaxes me a little but it's nothing compared to how I feel after having a few drinks. I've never mixed Xanax and alcohol and I don't plan to. I'm also not condoning the use of alcohol to make you feel relaxed. What I'm wondering is, if I take two .5 Xanax at a time will that make me completely relaxed? When I drink my SA almost completely disappears. I don't need to get wasted or anything, I just need a mild buzz. I was sort of hoping that Xanax would do the same thing for me but so far it hasn't. I would love to hear anyone else's experiences with Xanax vs Alcohol. Once again I'm not trying to condone the use of alcohol. I just want to know if upping my Xanax will help me in social situations. Any feedback is welcome. THANKS!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

xanax wont have you falling on your *** drunk like alcohol would. It also is socially acceptable in the workplace where as alcohol isnt. It isnt detectable in your breath either and you can drive while on it if you can drive safely and know how it effects you.


----------



## trixy (Mar 10, 2008)

I am also on Xanax 0.25 and BuSpar. There was one instance when I had some mixed drinks and prior to that had a Xanax and I could not remember much of that night. I drank no more than usual but there was a definite effect by combining the two and don't intend to so again. I do feel more relaxed in social situations with the Xanax and only take it as needed under circumstances where drinking would not be permitted. I overall notice the Xanax beneficial whether I take 0.25 or 0.5, just depends on what situation I am going to encounter and if I need more or less. Xanax was a great add on to the BuSpar which doesn't do a lot for my social anxiety, but helps with my generalized anxiety plus it doesn't cause weight gain or loss of libido.


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

In earlier days I was taking Xanax 2 x 1.25 every day, in fact my psychatrist back then told me to take them every day. When I was a student, there were parties with plenty of liquids, and I drank like I used to. And that was quite a lot of alcohol. Never noticed any difference. I would not recommend it though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Holden1971 said:


> The most amount of Xanax that I've ever taken at one time is .5. It relaxes me a little but it's nothing compared to how I feel after having a few drinks.


 :ditto at least to the part about how Xanax (and other benzos in my experience) are nothing compared to a few drinks. This gives me another chance to do my standard benzo rant. So many docs act as if benzos are these ultra-dangerous pills, despite the fact that anybody 21+ can buy unlimited amounts of vastly more potent alcohol OTC with a vastly higher potential for addiction. This makes about as much sense as saying you can't have a BB gun as you might shoot an eye out, but have a .357 Magnum instead.



> What I'm wondering is, if I take two .5 Xanax at a time will that make me completely relaxed?


None of us know. YMMV. 1 mg would have virtually no effect on me; it would have others out for a few hour nap, so I suspect you'd likely get something within that range.

My prescription is for 10 mg of Xanax daily, which is how much I average. The largest amount I've ever taken at one time would be 8 mg and that was washed down with a beer -- and, no, it didn't cause any memory loss, buzz, nor falling down on my ***. My all time record for Xanax consumption within a 24-hour period was 17 mg.


----------

